# Ohioans Encouraged to Renew Boat Registrations Online



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Approximately one-third of Ohios watercraft registrations will expire on March 1, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Renewed mine yesterday at the local watercraft office.


----------

